# من اعماق قلبي...........



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

صديقى
هل عزمت من قلبك ان ترجع الى الله فى توبتك حقيقى
وان تحيا معة حياة صادقة وان تنتظر فى شوق مجىء المسيح القريب
لماذا اذن لا تصلى معى هذة الصلاة


ياربى يسوع يا شعاع الاب البهى
الذى اشرق على الارض فأنار ظلمتها اضىء ضميرى المعتم فأنطق بمجدك 
ايها الاشراق العظيم الذى ملىء العالم بضيائة 
اشرق بنورك على افكارى لانطق بصبحك
ايها النبع المحيى الذى شرب منة الاموات فعاشوا 
اعطنى ذاتك لارتوى من مياهك الحلوة
ايها البئر الجديد الذى نقروة بالحربة على الصليب
اعطنى ذاتك لاطفىء ظمأى بحبك
تنازلت اليا بتحننك وخطبتنى لك بدم ذاتك بالحب طلبتنى وبالآلام استرددتنى
وبالحربة حررتنى وبالمسامير فاديتنى
الآن ضمنى اليك لآكون معك حيثما تكون

أمين


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 مايو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك اختي​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا
> الرب يبارك حياتك اختي​*




ميرسى جداااااا على مرورك 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## zezza (19 مايو 2009)

امين 
شكرا يا بنبونة على الصلاة الحلوة 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

وبالحربة حررتنى وبالمسامير فاديتنى
الآن ضمنى اليك لآكون معك حيثما تكون

أمين



شكرااااااااااا على  الصلاة يا بونبوناية

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> شكرا يا بنبونة على الصلاة الحلوة
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر




ميرسى جدااااا يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> وبالحربة حررتنى وبالمسامير فاديتنى
> الآن ضمنى اليك لآكون معك حيثما تكون
> 
> أمين
> ...




ميرسى جداااااااااا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله يا بونبونايه 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 مايو 2009)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الروعة 
محبتي​


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله يا بونبونايه
> 
> ...




ميرسى جدااااااااااا على مرورك يا كوكو
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> مرسي عالصلاة الروعة
> محبتي​




ميرسى جدااااااا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جداا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




ميرسى جدااااااااااا على مرورك الجميل يا قمرى
يسوع يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (23 مايو 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
مرسي يابنبونايتي علي الصلاة الجميلة 
يسوع يباركك حبيبتي
​


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> مرسي يابنبونايتي علي الصلاة الجميلة
> يسوع يباركك حبيبتي
> ​




ميرسى جدااااااا على مرورك الجميل ياقمرى
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------

